# ABGA Shows



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there another way to look up shows that aren't on the abga events calendar? I see pics of friends at shows sometimes that I didn't even know about. Is there another website to look at? I'm in Texas if that helps


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do local groups put on your shows? You can contact those local groups.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

There's one lady who's put on the two I've been to but hers are on the abga site


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We have local goat groups that put on the shows. Maybe look online or contact all the fairgrounds in your area.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Contact your region director. They should be able to tell you what shows are close by. The directors are listed on the abga website


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What part of Texas are you in? There are so many goat clubs and such out there with shows. Really wish I lived in Texas so I could show more


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in South Texas. Can I find out what region I'm in on the site too?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes. Here is the link. Select region maps on the list 
http://www.abga.org/sitesearch.php?...59:vidrzbhh_70&cof=FORID:9&q=region&sa=Search


----------

